# Paracyp tank size experience/opinion



## solidgoldvfr (Sep 11, 2019)

So I've got a 45 gal. tall (20"X18"X30"tall) with lots of vertical rock work and caves. I've housed a dozen paracyp nigripinnis (3 male, 9 female) for almost a year now after picking them up at approx. 2" length. I'd assume they're mature as the males are colouring up and the females are 'bulking up', however aside from occasional fin displays and quivering, I've got zero love in the tank. No obvious dominant male, no pairing up, no failed spawns. So, my question is, is the tank footprint too small? It's not like they're swimming in circles, and there's plenty of refuge. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am surprised they have not had aggression issues in a 20" tank. How long are they now? It might take a while after males color for them to start spawning. They are mouthbrooders, so will not form pairs but rather form harems.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

solidgoldvfr said:


> So, my question is, is the tank footprint too small?


Yes. I'm surprised they're doing as well as you describe in a tank that size.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have always recommended they be kept in a 36" long tank at a minimum but to be honest, I wouldn't want more than two males in a 3 footer. 
You will usually see aggression as soon as two males become sexually mature but isn't usually severe.
Ratio is important as well. If you don't have enough females you may as well have a ton of males.
My group has 12m 2f. It used to be a 50/50 split but females started dying off slowly. That's in a 6', 210g tank.


----------

